# Wie sieht der Computer der Zukunft aus?(Ein Quantencomputer?)



## Casemodding_Maker (14. September 2009)

Wie sieht der Computer der Zukunft aus? (Einen Quantencomputer, der die Regeln der Quantenwelt nutzt, könnte die gesammelte Leistung aller bisher gebauten Computer übertreffen.)Quelle von : PM-Magazin
Hier der Link: PM - Der Computer der Zukunft 

Klingt für mich nach  ein bisschen nach SCIFI .Und die kosten erst.

Wäre aber dann wirklich der beginn einer neuen Ära, und die bedeutendste Erfindung der Neuzeit.


----------



## klyer (14. September 2009)

ach ja...-> mit der zeit wird natürlich alles kleiner...-> und ich denke mal schon, das bald irgend eine neue technologie bzw. neue rechner-generation kommen wird  
ob nun mit irgendwelchen gasen (wurde vor jahren schonmal vorgestellt -> mehr als 500000Ghz ) oder neu erfundenen computern.... das wird sich dann zeigen.

mfg
klyer


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

500000Ghz ... ja mit soviel leistung würde dann vlt auch gta 4 mal flüssig laufen ...


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

hatten wir das thema nicht vor nem jahr schonmal? so mit natur und so


----------

